# Off and lost,



## Hazardoussix6six (Dec 11, 2018)

So I've been off the road for just over one year .
I've also fell back into a toxic relationship I've been on and off again for the past 4 years. An per usual its gone south with my x cheating on me again while I was locked up in kenton county KY. Don't get me wrong I love this girl to death always will no matter what, but I know I need to separate myself. I'm almost 30 an am at that point that I feel I shldnt be a vagabond anymore..shld start my own home base and go. But, I can't avoid her in this small city. My heart says go hit the rails, hitch or walk out. My brain says be better F her and make a stable life... my heart always stretches towards the road....I know how to fix road problems. Stable life issues I haven't had to deal with for the last decade basically. Just lost and forgotten an miss my road friends, gillie, Billie, popsicle, spider, hazard, Geraldo, I miss the life... I miss my real friends. On the fence to leave Cincinnati again, Easy hop outta northside. An after santamania house show Saturday I must likely will.....would love to find my old road kids again.....miss u dudes. Just another lost soul in a fish bowl


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Dec 11, 2018)

Just needed to rant and press my feelings to so.eone...or anyone


----------



## Chazten (Dec 11, 2018)

Don’t let age get you down man, 30 is still young, I know plenty of 30 year old non-vagabonds that have no direction or anything going for them. You have time friend, get away from the toxicity and go live! Don’t think that forcing yourself to settle down will fix any problems. When the time comes to settle down I believe you will have no doubt in your mind.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Dec 11, 2018)

*age ain't my issue, for the most part anyways. Just lost and lacking motivation for anything. All I know is travel life, just part of me a small part tells me not to again. The rest of my restless legs says go....then my brain says stop running...*


----------



## CrustyFuckinP (Dec 12, 2018)

You can do it, brotha


----------



## Tadaa (Dec 12, 2018)

feeling you..


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 12, 2018)

I feel you dude. This city can be fucking toxic. I just broke up with both my partners and lost my job, a big part of me wants to get the fuck out of here at least for a while. I mean, I can't cause Id be fucking over someone else by doing so, but I've been saying I need a break from Cincinnati for months now


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Dec 12, 2018)

Something about this city, I've always loved it and hated it at the same time. Just full of toxic people for sure.Prolly end up flipping a coin on Sunday after santamania lol.to determine my plans


----------



## AAAutin (Dec 12, 2018)

The city isn't going anywhere; you can always come back.

But if your heart says go, then you should go.


----------



## Crazy Squirrel (Dec 12, 2018)

I lived in Cincy from 1988 to 1992, and yeah, most people there were horrible and ridiculously shallow. It seems you're not faring much better there, so it's probably best to leave and make a new start elsewhere. Just my $.02.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Dec 12, 2018)

aYE.

So, Oh hey! I got mentioned! As you know I am the Queen of settling (In more ways than one, hah). There are cities where it is super easy to plant your feet, refuse to budge, and make a solidly decent life for yourself out of nothing. There are other cities where that shit is fucking hard as Hell. I know you love your city, and I know you dislike your ex, and I know from experience that it literally took my ex dying for me to be like, "Welp. Can't get back together now."

So my advice to you is where did you thoroughly seem to enjoy yourself the most on your travels? Is it a city that is liveable? Can you get into a squat, clean up real nice, and then get a job and just do that for a bit until you got the funds for your own place (If you even want your own place by then)? Is this a town where trouble will find you? Is this a town that has such these to help you get on your feet? Are you the type (Like me) who thinks "Okay one more solid adventure and I'm done" over and over again? Would you be settling because you are truly tired of traveling, or because you're scared of something? 

Also. I'm quite the hard one to find, sometimes. Actually what the fuck am I talking about? I'm like a ghost that comes and goes in like three towns and one anarchist clusterfuck in the desert.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Dec 12, 2018)

Crazy Squirrel said:


> I lived in Cincy from 1988 to 1992, and yeah, most people there were horrible and ridiculously shallow. It seems you're not faring much better there, so it's probably best to leave and make a new start elsewhere. Just my $.02.


That seems to be most of my encounters here over the last 5 or six years I've lived here...also this is y I love STP everyone is encouraging and seems to be genuine about it. Thanks!


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Dec 12, 2018)

Geraldo said:


> aYE.
> 
> So, Oh hey! I got mentioned! As you know I am the Queen of settling (In more ways than one, hah). There are cities where it is super easy to plant your feet, refuse to budge, and make a solidly decent life for yourself out of nothing. There are other cities where that shit is fucking hard as Hell. I know you love your city, and I know you dislike your ex, and I know from experience that it literally took my ex dying for me to be like, "Welp. Can't get back together now."
> 
> ...


I definitely have some options, friends in Denver and Washington state that would house me up for a bit. Denver friend just found out she's pregnant so not sure if the offer still flys. And Washington friend I have no way of getting ahold of really. For sure need to start over though and forget about all the bs here in cincy. Haven't been trial happy as a clam since last years travels. As of right now leaning heavy to the road side. Just need to work a few more weeks to get quality winter worthy gear.. only real downside to the road again is my pup is getting to old to be on the road again. So I'd have to leave him behind till I settled again... : ( which is devastatingly sad to even think about.


----------

